# Game #67 (3/17): Los Angeles Lakers @ New Jersey Nets



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers (34-32) @ New Jersey Nets (35-28)


Date: Friday, March 17th
Time: 4:30 pm
<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> 

 

Starters​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">J.Kidd </td><td align="center" valign="top">V.Carter </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Jefferson </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Collins </td><td align="center" valign="top">N.Krstic </td></tr><tr align="center"><td valign="top">







</td><td valign="top">







</td><td valign="top">







</td><td valign="top">







</td><td valign="top">







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td valign="top"> PPG *14.2*</td><td valign="top"> PPG *24.1*</td><td valign="top"> PPG *19.4*</td><td valign="top"> PPG *3.4*</td><td valign="top"> PPG *13*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td valign="top">APG *8.4*</td><td valign="top">RPG *5.9*</td><td valign="top">RPG *7.2*</td><td valign="top">RPG *4.5*</td><td valign="top">RPG *5.8*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td valign="top">SPG *1.9*</td><td valign="top">APG *4.3*</td><td valign="top">APG *4*</td><td valign="top">BPG *0.5*</td><td valign="top">BPG *0.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

<table border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr align="left"><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *34.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *6*</td></tr><tr align="left"><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6*</td></tr><tr align="left"><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.345*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table> ​  Reserves​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">Z.Planinic </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Vaughn </td><td align="center" valign="top">C.Robinson </td><td align="center" valign="top">L.Murray </td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Wright </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.9*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td><td align="center" valign="top">J. Jackson</td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Bynum </td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.8*</td> </tr></tbody> </table> 



<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td> </td> <td align="left"> </td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>51</td> <td>14</td> <td>.785</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>29-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>30-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-3</nobr></td> <td>99.4</td> <td>92.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.8</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>45</td> <td>19</td> <td>.703</td> <td>5 ½</td> <td><nobr>26-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>25-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-3</nobr></td> <td>108.4</td> <td>101.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.9</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>37</td> <td>29</td> <td>.561</td> <td>14 ½</td> <td><nobr>21-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>100.6</td> <td>99.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.0</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>50</td> <td>14</td> <td>.781</td> <td>½</td> <td><nobr>28-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>30-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-2</nobr></td> <td>95.3</td> <td>88.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.1</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>37</td> <td>26</td> <td>.587</td> <td>13</td> <td><nobr>22-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>97.2</td> <td>95.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>35</td> <td>29</td> <td>.547</td> <td>15 ½</td> <td><nobr>20-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>23-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-8</nobr></td> <td>91.0</td> <td>88.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.2</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>33</td> <td>31</td> <td>.516</td> <td>17 ½</td> <td><nobr>22-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>99.6</td> <td>98.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.6</td><td><nobr>Won 5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*34*</td> <td>*32*</td> <td>*.515*</td> <td>*17 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*18-13*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*16-19*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*18-22*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-6*</nobr></td> <td>*98.9*</td> <td>*97.5*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.4*</td><td><nobr>*Won 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-4*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>31</td> <td>32</td> <td>.492</td> <td>19</td> <td><nobr>19-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-7</nobr></td> <td>92.0</td> <td>93.6</td> <td class="redfont">-1.6</td><td><nobr>Lost 7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>30</td> <td>34</td> <td>.469</td> <td>20 ½</td> <td><nobr>16-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>90.6</td> <td>94.4</td> <td class="redfont">-3.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>29</td> <td>36</td> <td>.446</td> <td>22</td> <td><nobr>13-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-11</nobr></td> <td>90.6</td> <td>91.6</td> <td class="redfont">-1.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>27</td> <td>37</td> <td>.422</td> <td>23 ½</td> <td><nobr>17-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-10</nobr></td> <td>98.7</td> <td>99.9</td> <td class="redfont">-1.2</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>26</td> <td>39</td> <td>.400</td> <td>25</td> <td><nobr>18-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-8</nobr></td> <td>92.0</td> <td>93.3</td> <td class="redfont">-1.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>26</td> <td>39</td> <td>.400</td> <td>25</td> <td><nobr>16-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-5</nobr></td> <td>102.0</td> <td>106.2</td> <td class="redfont">-4.2</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>20</td> <td>44</td> <td>.313</td> <td>30 ½</td> <td><nobr>14-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-28</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>88.4</td> <td>97.0</td> <td class="redfont">-8.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>​
 Upcoming Games

March 19th - @







- ABC

March 20th - @







- KCAL

March 22nd - vs.







- FSN
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->
March 24th - vs.







- FSN

March 26th - vs.







- FSN

March 30th - vs.







- TNT

March 31st - @







- ESPN​


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

This is going to be a fun game...This game will break Kobe's streak of slump.


Remember what VC said about Kobe's 81 pts?...Kobe's set for prime time.~


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Will be a good game.
But I am not sure if the Lakers can get the W for this.

Lets hope they do.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wonder if they'll go back to Cook or try out Bynum this game..


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

contain Vince Carter....and i think they lake show should win this 


and damn....Lamar better keep playing like he has been recently 



:curse: :curse: 


and Kwame just needs a mediocre game....

Smush...

overall good effort if not i dont know about htis one


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> contain Vince Carter....and i think they lake show should win this


maybe..Carter was held to just 10 pts while kobe had 43 pts? and we still lost. Smush needs to stop Jason Kidd he was burned last meeting. Overall team effort as always.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Overall team effort is correct, but the most important thing is 


DEFENSE

Please,please,please,please,please,please,please, run back on D, for christ sake

And Kobe......

TAKE IT TO THE HOUSE!!

GO LAKESHOW!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: AW CRAP, MY CAPS BUTTON IS BROKEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm going and hoping Kobe erupts for 60.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

"Remember what VC said about Kobe's 81 pts?...Kobe's set for prime time.~"
you mean when carter said not many people should try what kobe did because they arent good enough? shut up assclown I hate carter but your a moron


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Question....If u have league pass but live in the LA area....Can u watch the game live?


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> "Remember what VC said about Kobe's 81 pts?...Kobe's set for prime time.~"
> you mean when carter said not many people should try what kobe did because they arent good enough? shut up assclown I hate carter but your a moron


huh? did you just have an argument w/ yourself? I'm not sure, but it made me laugh my @ss off so I'm gonna have to rep ya!

Go Lakes!

Werd.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cookie.. HOT!!!!!!


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Kobe on fire to close the first half!!!

Keep it up...


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lakers 48-43 At Half.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks like another 3rd quarter meltdown


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Kobe just cant seem to shake his slump...shooting 33% again with 2 minutes left in the 3rd, he also has 6 turnovers. :dead: 


Kobe needs to get his groove back...


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

69-64 going to the forth.

Come on Lakers. Step up a notch...


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Game is going to the wire again
Lets gogo Lakers!!!.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lamar with another big game. Wow! Going down to the wire here.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Smush!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Smush for three!

90-89 Nets with over 30 seconds left in the game.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice assist by Kobe, i was just afraid he gonna chuck another jumper... 1 pt game.. go Lakers


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I haven't watched hardly any of the game, but it looks like Krstic and Kidd torched us. PGs and jump shooting C's give us horrible fits.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

did we win or not?????????? updatte!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

that was BS. Ref counted to 5, then hesitated waiting for kidd to call a TO. only kidd didn't call time out. oh well. NO FOUL!!


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Dammit
92-89 with 4 sec left.

I have a very bad feeling of this. Please make this 3.... Lets gogogo


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

we trail 3 pts, 4 second to go


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

It's over. I don't think Kobe has it in him to make a 3 pointer clutch right now.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

it iis over ,damn


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Game Over
Oh well, at least the Kings lost today too.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

****.

Kobe is worn out. When his legs are tired, he flat out can't make jumpers. Either he has to adjust his game, or injure himself to take some time off. This is not good any way, shape, or form.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

****ing sick and tired of this bull**** games. I'm also getting sick and tired of Kobe. We need a big man in the post like Shaq.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Kobe is not playing well lately. I don't know what to say, but we can't continue like this with Kobe like this. 

But the good part is, Odom has been playing very good basketball for awhile. This has been the longest stretch where he has been good.

Now, we just need Kobe to go back to normal. Then Lakers will be very dominate. The matter is when will Kobe be back to his old self? It's been quite a while that he was dropping down 40 +.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone know why the Lakers settled for a 32 ft three point shot when they had 14 seconds left on the clock? Was there a near steal of something? I only watched the last minute on GameCast... Just wonderin....


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Kobe should have dished it off to Smush, he had his hands up. He needs to pass off that gamewinner to take another leap forward with his game, defenses know he will not pass in that situation and they play him accordingly.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Kobe can just forget about the MVP award. Only reason he is even considered being mvp is because of those 81 and 62 games. Needs to get his ****ing head straight; stop being so boneheaded with those ridiculously constant far perimeter shots.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

S-Star said:


> Anyone know why the Lakers settled for a 32 ft three point shot when they had 14 seconds left on the clock? Was there a near steal of something? I only watched the last minute on GameCast... Just wonderin....



nope. kobe felt that was the best shot available so he took it with vince carter in his jersey.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe got the ball back with about 4 or 5 seconds left with Vince all over him so i dont think he could see Odom, damn, Kobe was worn out and still have to play 45 mins. where is Kwame? only 4 rebounds? wtf? Why did he only show up againt better C? damn, let Kristic 26pts.. especially the last tip in.. and Kobe please stop shoot from way down town!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Interesting way the game ended*:

On the Nets last drive, Carter drove to the basket and the lakers went in the paint. It helped because Carter missed that layup, but then Krstic was there for the put back. I cannot blame any Laker on that sequence because Carter is too dangerous, even if he not have a good shooting night, to get in the lane one on one (remember T-Mac?). After Carter missed the shot, Kwame secured the man next to him but the other big was Krstic who alread box out Kobe and was there for the team. The next secquence was the Lakers fault and a lot more obvious. Right before the play, Kobe had an unusual game face on; instead of looking focus he looked more like a tired man triing to hold back his frustration from the Nets last play and his inner cry for help. As soon As I saw this face I knew that kobe was going to miss the next shot he will take - and ultimaterly loss the game because the team always finds a way to get him the ball. 14 seconds to go - The ball was inbounded to Cook. Cook then passes it Walton like the play called for, but then Cook sets a very weak screen for Kobe so Kobe still had two guys on him. Luke then ONLY had *two* choices: *1.* Drive to the basket for a quick score AND ONE or for 2 points becuase nobody was guarding him and the Lakers had another timeout. Or *2.* continue to wait for Kobe to get a good screen from Cook or Kwame for a decent look. Choice number two was taken out becuase nobody came back to help get Kobe open. Then Luke decides to *creat* a plan *3*: He tries to do a screen drop off for kobe on the hoped that Kobe will have the ball and be open enough to take the shot. The Problem was that the Nets played Kobe very well so it was hard for Walton to get the ball to him. The Ball was finaly given to Kobe when Walton went to his plan *4* and just layed it to Kobe. Kobe nearly fumble the ball and when he collected himself their was only 3 seconds left. Even worse, The Nets did a good job a pushing Kobe out to about 29 feet. Passing the ball (even though Odom was open) was then nearly impoossible because kobe was not at a good angle for a pass and nobody else was realy open to begin with; so Kobe went with his usualy instincts and throws up a tired shot - Lakers lose. Kobe then has his usual 'After Lost' face on and Phil is scolding Luke for not taking plan #1.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Sunday becomes a must win *sigh*, we're in trouble.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

sherako said:


> Kobe should have dished it off to Smush, he had his hands up. He needs to pass off that gamewinner to take another leap forward with his game, defenses know he will not pass in that situation and they play him accordingly.


 
I believe the reason Kobe will take the last shot because I think he personaly feels better about taking the burden of a loss then having his teamates having to deal with it. I don't see it as selfishness. It's more of his way of leadership "I'll take the last shot....I'll take the Fall" The problem is that we never here him say that. Usualy when they loss he throws out the word "Execution" and "Spacing" which in some way putting his teammates in the blame. What will really look good is if they ask why the Lakers lost this game and Kobe only says it's because "I took the Shot....I missed....I lost the game..." It's one thing to feel that way, but it's another to say it and let others know. That will improve his image and respect from the NBA World and his own teamates.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

New Orleans is going to win tomorrow. I doubt the Lakers will beat the Cavaliers. On sunday, we will lose the 8th seed and say good bye to the playoffs.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Why are the Hornets going to win tommorow? I'd say Denver is the favorite to beat a slumping Hornets team.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> New Orleans is going to win tomorrow. I doubt the Lakers will beat the Cavaliers. On sunday, we will lose the 8th seed and say good bye to the playoffs.


 
The only reason why I'm ranting about your post now is because this is like your third post that pretty much says "Lakers=suck" 

We know you're mad. Give it a rest..or get some rest.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Why are the Hornets going to win tommorow? I'd say Denver is the favorite to beat a slumping Hornets team.


Why are they going to win tomorrow? Let's see they are on a 7 game losing streak. They are bound to end that soon.


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

I might sound like an impatient fan, but when is Phil Jackson going to start utilizing Jimmy Jackson? I know he's learning the triangle, getting used to this and that blah blah blah, however, JimmyJax can really provide some scoring punch for this stoic offense. Jimmy Jackson has already played the triangle offense during his days with the Mavericks (with Jim Cleamons as the head coach) so it's not like he's completely new to the system. Also, I feel kind of bad for Jimmy Jackson because he was doing all the talking before the game on how the Lakers were going to go 3-0 this road trip and he hasn't played a minute. Please Phil Jackson, let the man back up his talking.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

^
I thought the same thing too until I did see him play. He is so rusty right now it isn't funny.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> Why are they going to win tomorrow? Let's see they are on a 7 game losing streak. They are bound to end that soon.


make it an 8 game losing streak.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kobe is running out of gas. Terrific.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Kobe running out of gas? who cares?

How about those turnovers?All 21 of em, the lakers lost this game because they were sloppy with the ball, most of them were unforced. Lakers turn the ball over 15 times they win be at least seven.

Like i said, this team beats itsef up too damn much.


----------

